# URGENT-Seventh heaven rat resue needs help



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Seventh heaven rat rescue is only a one person rescue. She has 157 babies and 25 adults. She is located in Indiana. She needs help rehoming these guys. She is being laid off on December 21st. Please if you can take in any please contact her though her website. http://seventhheavenratrescue.webs.com/


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't help but a couple of things I want to say:
First, I love the name. Seventh heaven. 
Second: that rat from a happy pair of boys d is absolutely adorable. 
Thirdly, I wish every one luck but I live way too far. And I mean way way too far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

